# Thin Wrists.



## RasPlasch (Dec 27, 2008)

Are thin skinny wrists determined by genetics?  Cause I am bigger and stronger than 95% of my friends I woulds say, yet they all have bigger wrists then me.  People have often told me that my wrists and hands are like a girls.


----------



## Irons (Dec 27, 2008)

I have small wrists, too. I think they're a good way to gauge your 'frame' size. I've found that wrist size correlates rather well with overall size. I think there are websites out there that calculate your 'ideal' body measurements based on wrist size as one of the input factors.

Sucks though, because they look weak and there's really no beefing them up, haha.


----------



## danzik17 (Dec 27, 2008)

Genetics, nothing you can do.


----------



## RasPlasch (Dec 27, 2008)

Ultra lame.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 27, 2008)

chances are you were supposed to be born a female.

sad but true.

sorry dude(ette).

patrick


----------



## RasPlasch (Dec 28, 2008)

P-funk said:


> chances are you were supposed to be born a female.
> 
> sad but true.
> 
> ...




Lol.  You are funny.


----------



## fufu (Dec 28, 2008)

I have skinny wrists too. However, they can make your fore/upper arms look bigger because of the proportions.


----------



## Skib (Dec 28, 2008)

i also have fairly skinny wrists and ankles but i don't mind... my arms still look good and are probably one of my best features...


----------



## Nate K (Dec 28, 2008)

fufu said:


> I have skinny wrists too. However, they can make your fore/upper arms look bigger because of the proportions.



Word up, same here Ras and fu. I have weenie wrists


----------



## P-funk (Dec 28, 2008)

i have skinny wrists as well.  

patrick


----------



## Arnold (Dec 28, 2008)

RasPlasch said:


> Are thin skinny wrists determined by genetics?  Cause I am bigger and stronger than 95% of my friends I woulds say, yet they all have bigger wrists then me.  People have often told me that my wrists and hands are like a girls.



are your joints small too, i.e. elbows & knees? if so, that is a blessing for a bodybuilder, it creates the illusion of bigger muscles.


----------



## danzik17 (Dec 28, 2008)

I've heard that if you can fit your thumb and forefinger around your wrist, it's a sign of being gay.  Sorry to break it to you


----------



## RasPlasch (Dec 28, 2008)

danzik17 said:


> I've heard that if you can fit your thumb and forefinger around your wrist, it's a sign of being gay.  Sorry to break it to you





Yes I can do that with room to spare lol.  Wait which finger is your forefinger?




> are your joints small too, i.e. elbows & knees? if so, that is a blessing for a bodybuilder, it creates the illusion of bigger muscles.



You are right actually.  Cause I do have smalls elbows and knees.  My friends nickname for me is godzilla arms, lol.  It must be because of my small elbows.


----------



## Nate K (Dec 28, 2008)

Your pointer finger.  I can, barely... if I squeeze.


----------



## Dodge (Dec 29, 2008)

Nate K said:


> Your pointer finger.  I can, barely... if I squeeze.



I can do that and i have large wrists, but i do have long fingers.

My wrists arent that strong which is my weakness in armwrestling


----------



## Nate K (Dec 29, 2008)

Dodge said:


> I can do that and i have large wrists, but i do have long fingers.
> 
> My wrists arent that strong which is my weakness in armwrestling



I think you mean your forearms aren't strong.


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 29, 2008)

Prince said:


> are your joints small too, i.e. elbows & knees? if so, that is a blessing for a bodybuilder, it creates the illusion of bigger muscles.



Beat me to it.
I think it was Sergio Olivia who had small wrists helping him look even bigger than he already was.


> *Sergio Olivia*
> 
> Sergio was a bodybuilder who was 20 years ahead of his time in terms of sheer muscularity and dominance in many poses. Even today, few bodybuilders can execute the perfect hands over head forearms pose which was his pose of victory. His arms, back and legs could all hold up well to bodybuilders who competed far after he had retired from the bodybuilding scene. Sergio had small joints, a trim waist and large muscles, all of which put him ahead of the competition and in a league of his own for many of his victories.


----------



## NeilPearson (Dec 29, 2008)

danzik17 said:


> I've heard that if you can fit your thumb and forefinger around your wrist, it's a sign of being gay.  Sorry to break it to you




I can't even do that with my middle finger


----------



## Arnold (Dec 29, 2008)

RasPlasch said:


> Yes I can do that with room to spare lol.  Wait which finger is your forefinger?
> 
> You are right actually.  Cause I do have smalls elbows and knees.  My friends nickname for me is godzilla arms, lol.  It must be because of my small elbows.



so what is your concern with your wrists being small then? it should not really affect anything.


----------



## Stewart14 (Dec 29, 2008)

wow, you guys can touch your pointer finger to your thumb around your wrist?  I thought I had small wrists and I have over and inch and a half at least between those fingers.  Maybe I just have stubby fingers


----------



## RasPlasch (Dec 29, 2008)

Prince said:


> so what is your concern with your wrists being small then? it should not really affect anything.





No concern really.  Like I said in my first post, it just looks girly, and I have gotten comments from a lot of people that they look girly.


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 29, 2008)

P-funk said:


> chances are you were supposed to be born a female.
> 
> sad but true.
> 
> ...





RasPlasch said:


> No concern really.  Like I said in my first post, it just looks girly, and I have gotten comments from a lot of people that they look girly.





Damn he's good.


----------



## Skib (Dec 29, 2008)

i work in a hospital and my gf's brothers always tease me cause i have fragile looking, clean, well kept "doctor hands" haha ... it's all water off a duck's back for me though...


----------



## Perdido (Dec 29, 2008)

danzik17 said:


> I've heard that if you can fit your thumb and forefinger around your wrist, it's a sign of being gay.  Sorry to break it to you



I thought limp wrist was a sign for that not thin wrist


----------



## PreMier (Jan 2, 2009)

i just measured my wrist, and its 7 3/8" 's around.  mine are pretty big.  i have never broken a bone either.


----------



## PreMier (Jan 2, 2009)

RasPlasch said:


> People have often told me that my wrists and hands are like a girls.



get a manicure done, and post some pics.


----------



## PreMier (Jan 2, 2009)

P-funk said:


> i have skinny wrists as well.
> 
> patrick



thats because you are like 5'2" or something


----------



## RasPlasch (Jan 2, 2009)

PreMier said:


> i just measured my wrist, and its 7 3/8" 's around.  mine are pretty big.  i have never broken a bone either.





Mine were just a little under 6 inches around.


----------



## PreMier (Jan 3, 2009)

whats your height and weight?


----------



## RasPlasch (Jan 3, 2009)

5'6 or 5'7 not sure. and 148lbs


----------



## fufu (Jan 4, 2009)

I don't care so much about having skinny wrists, but it does suck in grappling where guys with decent grip can really control your wrist.


----------

